# magix musik maker hip hop edition



## tonic92 (3. November 2010)

hei leute, 
ich hab ein kleines Problem und zwar wenn ich im magix musik maker meinen Beat aufnehme und ihn dann abspiele ist er total leise, woran kann das liegen**** 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 
danke, 

tonik92


----------



## DJTrancelight (3. November 2010)

Hi,

sry, hab kein MM, aber kann dir vielleicht trotzdem helfen.

Beat aufnehmen: Spielst du den mit einem Midikeyboard ein oder erstellst du den in MM und dieser wird zu leise abgespielt? Wann hört sich das leise an? Wenn du im Programm den abspielst oder wenn du das Projektfile exportiert hast und in z.B. Winamp abspielst?

VG


----------

